# Busted!



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Caught in the act...the lil stinker!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

LOVE IT!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

And this is why I have to keep the Master Bath Door Closed!!! Chrissy LOVES Toilet Paper!!!


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

So Cute!!!!! What a face! Super Adorable!!!!!


----------



## Mia321 (Aug 8, 2021)

maddysmom said:


> Caught in the act...the lil stinker!!
> View attachment 275733
> View attachment 275734
> View attachment 275735
> View attachment 275736


Adorable picture.....so funny.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Hahaha. Pipper still does that too. I have to keep my toilet paper on top of the toilet. If someone happens to forget to put it on top of the toilet Pipper finds it immediately. He actual goes to the bathrooms to check all the time.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Well at least you can get more tp now. Luck loved tp, Casper doesn't bother with it.


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Too cute!


----------



## Annette & Dolly (Jan 17, 2021)

maddysmom said:


> Caught in the act...the lil stinker!!
> View attachment 275733
> View attachment 275734
> View attachment 275735
> View attachment 275736


----------



## Annette & Dolly (Jan 17, 2021)

Dolly does that too!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

My first Maltese, Dixie, did that often. I had to keep in on the back of the toilet too. She finally grew out of it. 
I love your pictures. She’s adorable.


----------

